# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Obst u.Gemüse Beschreibungen

## schiene

Auf dieser wirklich sehr umfangreichen Seite findet man alles über Obst,Gemüse u.a.
Abbildungen,Vorkommen,Inhaltsstoffe und viele andere Details werden angesprochen.
schaut selbst....
*http://www.pflanzen-lexikon.com/Obst/N.html*

----------


## schiene

Beschreibungen von Gewürzen,Obst und Gemüse findet ihr auf dieser HP
http://www.thai-thaifood.de/n004-tha...-gewürze.html

----------

